# CLOMID



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

*CLOMID

What is Clomid*

Clomiphene citrate known as Clomid is a fertility medication which is used to induce ovulation. Clomid works to stimulate a woman's ovaries and to mature the follicles released every month.

*How does it work?*

Clomid acts on the receptors that regulate hormones within the body, it works to increase 3 hormones which are gonadotrophin-releasing hormone (GnRH), luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle stimulating hormone (FSH)
Clomid makes the body think it has lowered levels of oestrogen so it makes the body increase its levels of the hormones mentioned above. They then trigger the ovaries to begin to mature more follicles.

*When is Clomid Taken?*

Clomiphene citrate is an orally administered medication. The initial dosage is 50 mg per day for five days; some doctors prescribe it for day three to seven and some day 2 to 6 of the woman's cycle. The dose may be increased in subsequent cycles if the minimum dose does not result in ovulation.

*Who is Clomid prescribed for?*

Women suffering fertility issues, those with an irregular menstrual cycle and those which normal cycles to boost ovulation, Also those who have conditions such as Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome.

*Potential side effects*

Side effects include: 
• Feeling bloated, puffy or uncomfortable 
• Hot flushes 
• Putting on weight.
• Slight increased risk of multiple pregnancy
• Mood swings
• Dry cervical mucus,
• Mild ovarian swelling,
• Stomach pain
• Breast tenderness
• Insomnia
• Nausea and vomiting
• Blurred vision,
• Headaches,
• Fatigue
• Irritability
• Depression 
Some people have none of the side effects mentioned while others may experience some. Every ones body reacts differently and some may experience symptoms other than those described above

*Monitoring while taking Clomid*

Clomid can be used in conjunction with follicular tracking to monitor the number of follicles. This is done by internal ultrasound scans to look at the ovaries. Also a 21 day progesterone blood test can be taken to detect whether ovulation has taken place that cycle and whether the Clomid is working.

*How long is it taken for?*

There are guidelines to suggest that the maximum dose of Clomid should be 12 months as it is deemed to be ineffective after that time. Although not proven there is research to suggest that after 12 months usage there may be a very small increased risk of ovarian cancer.


----------

